# My new toy



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Vertex rodi unit
Water is reading 0 Tds


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got the same one. Cranks out a lot more RO water per hour than I thought it would even with the pump.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow,so who gets better water you or your fish lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha I wouldn't drink that if I were you.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

dabandit1 said:


> Wow,so who gets better water you or your fish lol


Depends on how you look at it, my well is fed by a spring


----------



## nikee (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't drink that if I were you.It seems to very improper and dull.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! 

I drink RO water, which is basically the same as the water u purchase from stores like Superstore n Save-On. RODI probably not a good idea.


----------

